# What do you think of the signature above you?



## Competition Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

On a scale of 1-10, 10 being the best, 1 being horrible.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 26, 2017)

I shall grade your signature a 6. Do you do 13x13x13?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 26, 2017)

6.


----------



## Sean Fei (Sep 27, 2017)

6


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 27, 2017)

7


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 27, 2017)

heyitsconnor said:


> 7


4


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 27, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> 4


9, because you have a decent official pyraminx average, and you can give me tips on how to do good in pyra at competitions (pls?)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 27, 2017)

6


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 27, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> 9, because you have a decent official pyraminx average, and you can give me tips on how to do good in pyra at competitions (pls?)


Basically care during practice but not comps. I do multiple hundreds of solves a week, but mostly just warmup at comps. Also, don't think about how important the solves you are doing are. Just treat them as normal solves.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 28, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> 6


6


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 29, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> 6


3. No feet or megaminx. Or blind or FMC. Also a lot faster than me on 2-5 and a little faster than me on 6 and 7.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 29, 2017)

9, glad to see a bible verse in your signature


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 29, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 9, glad to see a bible verse in your signature



1 for quoting john (absolute trash tbh) when there are equivalent passages in the synoptic gospels, eg mt 11:27


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 30, 2017)

6, kida generic, but I didn't know there was a CPLS trainer and I wanted to learn CPLS and 2GLL.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 30, 2017)

9. I like quotes


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 30, 2017)

6

I feel like 6 is average by now.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 30, 2017)

5


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 30, 2017)

4


----------



## applezfall (Oct 1, 2017)

2 becouse you dont have any info on ur profile


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 1, 2017)

3 because I dont know if a 4-move scramble plus pickup is possible.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 1, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> 3 because I dont know if a 4-move scramble plus pickup is possible.


it is lol it was 4 moves idk if the pick up was ok


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 1, 2017)

I give yours a 7 then. (for having a fast single)


----------



## applezfall (Oct 1, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I give yours a 7 then. (for having a fast single)


thx also I have a 1.49 ao5 and 1.92 ao12 on 2x2


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 10, 2017)

7


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 14, 2017)

8.5


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 14, 2017)

0


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 25, 2017)

5 because it's an average signature.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 25, 2017)

6


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 29, 2017)

6


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 29, 2017)

8. Nice sub-10 PB.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 30, 2017)

5 which is equal to 8.5/10 on IGN's scale.

returned to an old line I used to have on my signature


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 31, 2017)

5


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 2, 2017)

6


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 4, 2017)

4


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

2


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 17, 2017)

0


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 18, 2017)

7


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 18, 2017)

0


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 19, 2017)

5


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 24, 2017)

5


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 25, 2017)

0


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Dec 4, 2017)

-1 i don't like links


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 4, 2017)

4


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 4, 2017)

8.764537


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 4, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 8.764537


Very precise.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 4, 2017)

My rating? And thanks


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 4, 2017)

probably 7


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 4, 2017)

7


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 11, 2017)

The emptiness of the signature shows a lack of effort. 
I give it an 8 because I can relate to that.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 11, 2017)

9 and thats funny


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 12, 2017)

0


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 12, 2017)

Your main event is 3x3..... 
2 for unoriginality.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Dec 12, 2017)

8.5 because I think its cool how you made that be your sig because you say it loads (Or have in the past at least.)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 12, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 8.5 because I think its cool how you made that be your sig because you say it loads (Or have in the past at least.)


Yep.....

Edit: I give your sig a 3 for quoting yourself.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 22, 2017)

3.14159265359


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 22, 2017)

5, and it's called a palindrome.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 22, 2017)

ok
Edit: Still 3.14159265359


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 27, 2017)

7


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 28, 2017)

7
Edit: 7.74


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 28, 2017)

8.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jan 3, 2018)

1
complaining is important


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 3, 2018)

2.


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 3, 2018)

8


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 3, 2018)

4


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 4, 2018)

8.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2018)

5, no credit to the quote maker


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 5, 2018)

2, I don't like cats.
(BTW, I made the quote.)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

6


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 5, 2018)

4
Bad grammar


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

5.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 5, 2018)

3.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

2. You didn't say who that someone is.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2018)

4, not too original, sorry!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 6, 2018)

9


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jan 9, 2018)

1 it's not nice to brag 









Jk tho good job


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 9, 2018)

2, your 3x3 PB is slightly better than mine.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

7. I like the awkward silence with someone who isn't even talking to me. Lol


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 10, 2018)

8.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 16, 2018)

4


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 16, 2018)

10


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 19, 2018)

5


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 19, 2018)

8


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 1, 2018)

6


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 4, 2018)

4


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 4, 2018)

2


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 12, 2018)

5


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 13, 2018)

6.5656565


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 22, 2018)

0. Dont have a signature.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 22, 2018)

0. I’m on mobile and I can’t see people’s signatures.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 26, 2018)

0


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 26, 2018)

0


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 3, 2018)

0


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 16, 2018)

0


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 18, 2018)

5


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 18, 2018)

7


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 18, 2018)

3


----------



## Hazel (Mar 22, 2018)

6.90 (hehe)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 22, 2018)

7.043


----------



## Hazel (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh, haha
7.304


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 23, 2018)

4.648


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 3, 2018)

3


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 3, 2018)

1, being a non cuber.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 4, 2018)

5


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 4, 2018)

10


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 5, 2018)

4.7


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 17, 2018)

3.1415926535897932


----------



## Hazel (Dec 18, 2018)

5?


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 18, 2018)

-284759274827484729273 because dogs are better, and tbh so is cubing


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 18, 2018)

1 because then it will be even more boring. (I do H-perm instead)


----------



## Hazel (Dec 18, 2018)

1 because it's unoriginal


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Dec 20, 2018)

kittens are nice


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 24, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> kittens are nice


Great quote! I like it.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 24, 2018)

Interesting, shame I don't have time to watch your podcast. How does your pyraminx average stack up now?


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 25, 2018)

7.5


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 26, 2018)

6


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 30, 2018)

First of all, 5, second of all RIP thread cuz i changed my signature


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 30, 2018)

8


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 30, 2018)

9.40...

like ur 2x2 avg of 12


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 31, 2018)

SM cubing said:


> 9.40...
> 
> like ur 2x2 avg of 12


Yes! I was happy to get that!


----------



## Kumato (Jan 11, 2019)

8, generic, but gives me very good vibes for some reason


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2019)

A+, 100%!


----------



## chunky (Feb 2, 2019)

Kumato said:


> 8, generic, but gives me very good vibes for some reason


lmao your location


----------



## Kumato (Feb 3, 2019)

0/10

Jesus Christ chunky put on a goddamn signature. How are you going around like this that's like being naked.


----------



## chunky (Feb 3, 2019)

Kumato said:


> 0/10
> 
> Jesus Christ chunky put on a goddamn signature. How are you going around like this that's like being naked.


what can I say?
I'm one with nature
also 17/6


----------



## Kumato (Feb 3, 2019)

0/10 So fAkE ObAMa NevER SaID ThAt


----------



## chunky (Feb 4, 2019)

Kumato said:


> 0/10 So fAkE ObAMa NevER SaID ThAt


nearly got whooshed on lol


----------



## Kumato (Feb 4, 2019)

r/itswooooshwith4os


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 5, 2019)

not wanna subszcribe to pewdiebie


----------



## Kumato (Feb 6, 2019)

1/10 unoriginal and Ortega sucks


----------



## Kumato (Feb 7, 2019)

6/10 somewhat unoriginal, yet an impressive time


----------



## cubezrawesome (Feb 24, 2019)

4/10
nice quote sub to t series


----------



## Kumato (Feb 26, 2019)

0/10
That quote is ALMOST as stupid as me.
Subscribe to PewDiePie


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Mar 12, 2019)

1/10 eEeeeeEeeeEeeehhhhHhhhHhhhhH really?


----------



## Kumato (Mar 12, 2019)

2/10
z Perm *SUCKS*


----------



## adsuri (Mar 19, 2019)

1.5/10 sub to Tseries


----------



## Kumato (Mar 21, 2019)

1/10

Also you copied my location


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Mar 24, 2019)

1/10 

I'm dedciding not to participate in this pewdiepie vs t-series war


----------



## adsuri (Mar 24, 2019)

7/10 z perms are nice


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Mar 25, 2019)

7/10 

Are you getting better?


----------



## adsuri (Mar 25, 2019)

7/10


Yeah I am


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 8, 2019)

8/10


----------



## CornerCutter (May 11, 2019)

EccentricSensei said:


> 8/10


9/10


----------



## Kumato (May 11, 2019)

8.5/10
Very descriptive, but perhaps a bit too long and unorganized


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 11, 2019)

7/10 A little weird to say the least, especially with not knowing anything about you or how your 6x6 solving is.


----------

